# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  duda sobre misdirection en ciertos casos

## izetta12

normalmente hago una pregunta simple como "saben que pienso hacer con la carta perdida?" o decir "todos pueden mirar, muestracelas a ellos pero no a mi". pero un par de veces me tocaron personas que agachaban la cabeza para ver de lleno el mazo en todo momento, apenas parpadeaban y cuando me miraban a la cara no era por suficiente tiempo, necesito almenos un segundo completo para algunos movimientos, que me recomiendan?

----------


## eidanyoson

Leer. Y ver. Y mucho.

 Cosas como leer los 5 puntos mágicos de Tamariz, Ver actuar a Daortiz o Slydini, por ejemplo...

 No te lo digo como una contestación borde, por si acaso. 

 A mi me pasaba eso al principio. 

 La misidriection no se hace sólo con preguntas, el lenguaje corparal es tanto o más importante.

 Psicología de las personas. Eso si que ayuda.

----------


## julioso

como bien te dice eidan leete los 5 puntos mágicos de tamariz.
lo de daortiz depende, si no intentas imitarle pues bien, tambien gea es muy bueno en eso.
en el libro de juan tienes varios métodos que verdaderamente funcionan. un saludo

----------


## RodrigoArahuetes

Yo te recomendaría el libro de Tommy Wonder.  "El Libro de las Maravillas"
Hay varios capítulos extensos sobre psicología, además de que en uno de los apartados te habla sobre esto mismo :D

----------


## swaze

Pues yo he leído a Tamariz y a Slydini y los 5 puntos mágicos te van a dar muchísimas tablas sobre lenguaje corporal, contacto visual, etc, nociones y "trucos" improtantísimos de conocer y saber aplicar, pero sinceramente me pareció muchísimo mas enriquecedor los escritos de Slydini; remarco es opinión personal.

----------


## Ritxi

Izetta, al principio tambien me pasaba eso, queria que mirasen a mi cara o a otro lado cuando iba a hacer un "movimiento tramposo" y eso se notaba porque era un momento de tensión, me agarrotaba y no era yo mismo.
Con el tiempo y más experiencia, ya te vas relajando, repites tantas veces un juego que ya sabes exactamente que decir y cuando.
Es dificil aconsejar, a mi lo que ne funcioba es una pregunta directa a ese espectador, una broma a otro en un ángulo opuesto...
P.d. Y si puedes leerte esos libros no lo dudes!

----------


## julioso

creo que se refiere en momentos de relajacion en los que miras al publico, les hablas con la baraja en la mano todo muy natural y mientras haces una cuenta o algo de eso.
aun asi ritxi tiene razon, todo se ubre y con pratica se normaliza, sobretodo eso, hacerlo natural.

----------


## izetta12

muchas gracias, ya tenia los 5 puntos en mira pero por donde estoy y en mi situación se dificulta mucho, con suerte logre encontrar donde venden algunos mazos bicycle.

----------


## ochodecorazones

Personalmente he de decir que tras leerme "Los 5 puntos magicos" empecé a ver la magia de otra manera. Cada palabra es oro.
Lo importante no es lo que digas con palabras, si dices mirame aqui y despues haces un movimiento "extraño" la gente pensara que hiciste algo raro y dejaran de seguirte e intentaran "pillarte".
Lo mas importante es la actitud, si mantienes una actitud despreocupada (casi como si te tomaras una caña con unos amigos) tu cuerpo expresa mucho mas que con la voz y puedes decirles de manera indirecta que miren donde quieran o mejor aun que vean algo sin que lo perciban (asi al acabar el truco no sabran donde hiciste algo raro). Si la actitud es despreocupada es porque estas haciendo algo normal, y como es normal y das la sensacion de que es normal, el expectador no siente la necesidad de fijarse de una manera tan grande porque no hay nada raro... ese es el concepto pero tienes que ver el libro en serio es impresionante y viene acompañado de trucos para ilustrarlo que puedes encontrar realizados en youtube para que veas despues de leertelo y asi coger una mayor idea.

----------


## Odran

Slybini... que genio...
Si, yo a veces tambien tengo problemas con la misdireccion. O directamente con la direccion del juego, gente que pregunta "pero puedo barajar?" o " puedo ver las cartas otra vez?"... en fin... hay de todo. Y hay gente mas interesada en arruinar la ilusion que en ver magia.
Creo que es clave hacer los movimientos cuando el publico no lo espera. Actuar naturalmente y usar los "mismos tipos de movimiento" cuando cojo una carta, moneda, o lo que sea "normal" y cuando la cojo "para algo"... No se puede ejemplificar mejor sin revelar secretos... lo siento. Pero supongo que se entiende. Yo intento hacerlo asi. Si para hacer "A" tengo que tomar la baraja de forma "X", la tomo asi varias veces sin que pase nada. La gente se acostumbra. Hablas. Preguntas algo. Yo que se. Y haces el movimiento magico.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Slybini... que genio...
> Si, yo a veces tambien tengo problemas con la misdireccion. O directamente con la direccion del juego, gente que pregunta "pero puedo barajar?" o " puedo ver las cartas otra vez?"... en fin... hay de todo. Y hay gente mas interesada en arruinar la ilusion que en ver magia.
> Creo que es clave hacer los movimientos cuando el publico no lo espera. Actuar naturalmente y usar los "mismos tipos de movimiento" cuando cojo una carta, moneda, o lo que sea "normal" y cuando la cojo "para algo"... No se puede ejemplificar mejor sin revelar secretos... lo siento. Pero supongo que se entiende. Yo intento hacerlo asi. Si para hacer "A" tengo que tomar la baraja de forma "X", la tomo asi varias veces sin que pase nada. La gente se acostumbra. Hablas. Preguntas algo. Yo que se. Y haces el movimiento magico.


Sí, Slibini era un genio, y Rai Dernon, y un montón. Como recomendación, hay un libro llamado _"No olvides señalar"_ que lo he perdido y llevo un huevazo buscando, en el que viene bastante sobre la missdirection =)

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Odran

> Sí, Slibini era un genio, y Rai Dernon, y un montón. Como recomendación, hay un libro llamado _"No olvides señalar"_ que lo he perdido y llevo un huevazo buscando, en el que viene bastante sobre la missdirection =)
> 
> Un abrazo mágico
> 
> S. Alexander


Citar a uno de los grandes no es olvidar al resto! hay muchos cracks en esto!
Supongo que querias decir Dai Vernon...  :Smile1: 
Buscare el libro, podrias decir el autor? o editorial?

----------


## swaze

No olvides señalar es el libro de Los Fertigen Finger, entre sus miembros podemos encontrar a Jörg Alexander o a Pit Hartling junto a otros 8 tracks del mundo de la magia moderna internacional; la verdad es que no tienen desperdicio, y su libro tampoco; hacia tiempo que no me acordaba de el.

----------


## Odran

> Sí, Slibini era un genio, y Rai Dernon, y un montón. Como recomendación, hay un libro llamado _"No olvides señalar"_ que lo he perdido y llevo un huevazo buscando, en el que viene bastante sobre la missdirection =)
> 
> Un abrazo mágico
> 
> S. Alexander


Lo perdiste o lo hiciste desaparecer :Confused:   :Cool1:  jaja.

----------


## swaze

Odran, me temo que en este foro no está permitido hacer referencias a otras tiendas de magia que no sea la anfitriona.  :Smile1:  Yo editaría el mensaje  :Smile1:

----------


## renard

Alexandor nadie ha pillado tu broma de Ray Dernon jaja  y encima va Odran y te corige jaja que risa he pasado,hay si no fuera por estos momentos......

----------


## Iban

Estamos mezclando churras con merinas: naturalidad condicionada, control del espectador, misdirection...

----------


## julioso

a pero que lo de slibini no era aposta cuando corregiste el rai dernon? :O

----------


## Odran

El link al libro que preguntaba el compañero antes, lo puse sin ninguna mala intencion. Me he leido las normas, en la tienda anfitriona como decis, ese libro no esta, asi que no vi tan horrible ponerlo cuando tampoco estoy desevelando ningun secreto, solo indicando a un compañero donde puede encontrar algo que buscaba. Ok, la proxima vez por privado, pero vaya no se... que esta bien saber ser flexible en algunos casos puntuales no? Me ha sorprendido la respuesta dada por privado, la verdad, me ha sentado un poco mal.
Y no, no he entendido lo de Rai Dernon... solo soy un aficionado, ignoro muchos autores, nombres, historia... Si me lo explicais a lo mejor nos reimos todos.
Saludos

----------


## julioso

pues que dijiste slibini, y el autor es slydini de tony slydini.
entonces el compañero dijo rai dernon (diciendolo mal aposta) y le corregiste y tal sin enterarte lo de slibini, ahi esta la gracia.

----------


## eidanyoson

Odran, soy el pesado que te contestó el primero, otra vez.

 Es sólo para decirte que el mundillo este de la magia es un mundo un poco especial. Y las personas que pululan por ahí... pues también, en su mayoría, para qué nos vamos a engañar.

 Nadie nace sabiendo y es normal, lógico (y a mi me parece hasta tierno) cometer errores. Para eso están los mayores (mágicamente hablando) para corregir si hace falta (yo no soy uno de ellos, para nada).

 El problema es que es un mundo en el que los detalles son TAN importantes que NUNCA dejas de aprender. NUNCA dejas de cometer errores y NUNCA dejarán de corregirte en los buenos casos o de QUEJARSE en otros.

 Por eso, es un mundo en el que algunos valores en deshuso en al vida normal, aquí, sin embargo, son IMPRISCINDIBLES.

 La humildad, el trabajo, la paciencia, el aceptar críticas, la mente abierta... no sé hay muchos.

 Este comentario te lo digo para que no te tomes a mal lo que te digamos, son bromas de magos que a lo mejor no has entendido, pero que entenderás antes o después y que tu mismo harás (ya verás ya...).

 Simplemente ve poco a poco, aprendiendo de aquí y de allá, dejando que los que saben te guíen, aceptando las normas, pasando de los malos rollos y crecerás en el mundillo.

 Por otro lado, cono todo esto que he escrito no creas que la magia es un mundo imposible o muy difícil o muy friki o muy... Puede que lo sea, si, pero es MARAVILLOSA. Y lo sabrás desde el primer día que hagas un juego a alguien bien hecho y veas sus ojos. No podrás parar. Nunca.

 Sí, merece mucho la pierna.  :Smile1:  jejeje.

 Así que no tengas miedo a preguntar, como has hecho, a coger las respuestas que te valgan y desechar el resto si no te ves con fuerzas. 

 Aunque no te lo parezca, para aprender magia estás en un buen sitio.

----------


## Odran

Vale, ya pillo lo de Slydini, no me habia dado cuenta de que lo escribia mal. Y si, se que vale la pierna aprender, y hacerlo bien. No me moestan las correcciones o los rapapolvos que me puedan pegar a veces por incauto, ingenuo y por ignorar cosas. Dicen que mas vale parecer tonto un minuto que ser ignorante toda la vida. Ya algun repaso me he llevado cuando pregunte a cerca de profesionalizarme. Lo que me ha molestado es lo del link, la amonestacion/intimidacion por mensaje privado. Pero bueno, es lo que hay y lo que se debe acatar si uno quiere permanecer aqui.
Gracias por los consejos. No desvio mas el tema del post. Disculpas.

----------


## lalogmagic

Tratemos de regresar al tema del hilo, por cierto me he reído bastante con Rai Dernon.

Como bien nos dijo Iban se estan tocando muchos temas, pero creo que es justo que nos tratemos de centrar en uno solo, en este caso y porque así lo pregunta quien inició el hilo, me parece correcto hablar de Misdirection, al respecto, me permito recomendar:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f25/la-m...s-magos-19972/ 
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f25/y-ah...irection-8835/ (hay muchos más hilos pero pues estos son dos que a mi me interesan mucho)

Ahora bien, si leemos con atención lo que se ha tratado en los hilos anteriores y lo que podemos encontrar en la literatura mágica, debemos partir de la idea que la misdirection no es lo que significa su traducción literal (distracción) pues precisamente un mago debe evitar que el espectador se le distraiga, basta con un segundo de distracción y se puede perder el efecto o no entender el juego o querer volver a repetir algo o creer que no vio algo, en fin, la distracción como tal acaba con cualquier atmosfera mágica.

A partir de la anterior premisa, debemos considerar la Misdirection como una atención dirigida, guiada o condicionada, en fin, como se le quiera llamar, pero la idea esta más o menos clara, la intención del mago es que en ningún momento se distraiga el espectador, la intención del mago debe ser, por el contrario, que el espectador se fije atentamente en lo que el mago quiera, de esa manera suceden ideas de todo tipo en los espectadores como que el mago no hizo nada, que el mago no toco X o Y cosa, que el mago...

A partir de lo anterior, podemos decir que la misdirection tiene por efecto evitar que el espectador realice determinadas conductas (externas o internas) como voltear a donde no queremos que voltee, como voltear algo que aun no debe voltear, como pensar o suponer algo que no queremos que piense, en fin, la misdirection es lo contrario a su traducción literal.

Ahora bien, conforme a lo que se plantea en este hilo de que el espectador no reacciona ante diversos métodos, esto es porque el método no es lo suficientemente efectivo contra el todo lo demás, es decir (y ya se mencionó antes en este mismo hilo) si por un lado señalas a la derecha pero tu mirada no se retira de la baraja será imposible que la gente voltee a la derecha.

Con lo anterior me queda la idea clara de que la misdirection no se obtiene de un manual ni son recetas de cocina, es un concepto muy abstracto que para volver concreto es tarea de cada uno, muy difìcil y lento, estudio y práctica son las soluciones.

Lo anterior no es màs que el punto de vista de un aficionado principiante, pero que espero pueda servirles.

Saludos.

----------


## eidanyoson

De hecho (que me corrigan los que saben si me equivoco) Ascanio prefería denominarla "control de la atención", por algo sería...

----------


## Iban

Disculpad que perturbe el natural discurrir del hilo, pero no me queda otro remedio.

Odran, has incumplido frontalmente las normas del foro, donde se dice "No están permitidos los mensajes que publicitan claramente un servicio o comercio distinto a _tiendamagia.com"._ No hay interpretación posible de esta norma que haga que tu enlace a una famosa tienda on-line de magia de aquí, de España, pueda ser Considerado como aceptable.

Partiendo de eso, una infracción de este tipo suele ser sancionada con una expulsión del foro durante un tiempo variable, desde cinco días, hasta de por vida, dependiendo de la reiteración de las faltas, y la actitud del sancionado. En lugar de eso, has recibido una amonestación (que no intimidación), que no es más que un aviso sin más consecuencias. Siempre que se aplica alguna medida de este tipo se notifica al usuario, por mensaje privado, puesto que sus meteduras de pata no tienen porqué ser del dominio del resto de usuarios, y así se le evita quedar en evidencia. Súmale a eso lo absurdo de interrumpir un hilo para tratar este tipo de problemas, y dime qué, de todo lo que ha sucedido, ha sido inadecuado. 

Y ahora, seguid hablando del control de la atención, que resulta ser un tema infinitamente más interesante.

----------


## Odran

Me parece muy interesante y esclarecedor el detalle sobre el significado de misdireccion y su interpretacion como control de la atencion mas que como distraccion. Totalmente de acuerdo, y creo que es un error base que cometo y supongo que muchos cometen. No se trata de distraer al espectador para hacerle una trampa, sino de dirigir su atencion al efecto y no al como lo logramos. Gracias.
Iban, como he dicho, el tema para mi queda zanjado.
Saludos

----------


## Iban

Odran: ;-)

Sobre el control de la atención, hay una herramienta fundamental, de la que hemos hablado miles de veces, pero una más no hace daño: la mirada. Sin necesidad de entrar en la expresión corporal (que esa es la segunda lección), tan sólo mirando a los espectadores a los ojos, les acostumbraremos a que ellos nos devuelvan la mirada. Parece simple, pero la verdad es que funciona de una manera asombrosa. Nada más empezar nuestro espectáculo, o nuestro juego, miremos a los ojos, hablemos pasando la mirada de un espetador a otro, y ellos, sin darse cuenta, también nos mirarán. Si conseguimos generar esos "hilos" de los que habla Tamariz, esas conexiones visuales, cuando después miremos un objeto, o una zona, los espectadores seguirán nuestra mirada en esa dirección. Tan solo volviendo a levantar la cabeza, recuperaremos esos hilos y la atención de sus ojos. Y, como dice Tamariz, preocupémonos de mantener tensos esos hilos.

----------


## Ritxi

> * Nada más empezar nuestro espectáculo*, o nuestro juego, miremos a los ojos, hablemos pasando la mirada de un espetador a otro, y ellos, sin darse cuenta, también nos mirarán



Esta es la frase importante  *Nada más empezar nuestro espectáculo*,  hasta que no me dí cuenta de esto no entendí realmente la direrencia entre dirigir y controlar la atención.
Al principio yo iba a la mia y cuando iba a hacer la trampa les miraba como un poseso y claro, cantaba demasiado  :001 302: , pero esto, como te comentaba unas páginas más atrás, con el tiempo te relajas y estas por esos detalles que en el fondo son fundametales

----------


## renard

¿Cuan fuerte puede ser la misdirection?Puede ser tan fuerte que si estais en una habitacion sentado con otra persona y de pronto entra un elefante pintado como una cebra  ,con un escoces encima tocando una gaita desafinada,es posible que el elefantese caiga,con el jinete y todo,y que el espectador no se entere.
Me encanta Corinda.

----------


## Prendes

red cards magic trick - YouTube

----------


## ochodecorazones

Muy bueno habia visto lo mismo en el canal de un amigo y la primera vez caí como el que mas, acabas de ejemplificarlo de la mejor manera posible!!!

----------


## renard

http://youtu.be/SGpv7Kum2vc

----------


## ElMagoRodri

PUESTOS A PONER ENLACES , VOY A PONER ESTE QUE ME PARECIO MUY CURIOSO, NO ES EXACTAMENTE MISDIRECTION PERO ALGO RELACIONADO CON LA ATENCION SI TIENE





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voAntzB7EwE

----------


## goldenart

Yo recomiendo mucho estudiar a Dani DaOrtiz para estos casos. He aprendido más de él sobre control de la atención que de ningún otro. Dani es capaz de sacar un palo entero de la baraja en tu cara y tú no percatarte. Y luego es capaz de ordenarlo mientras tú miras.

Uno de los efectos que más me han sorprendido de él, es el de Péndulos Imaginarios. Se puede ver en su DVD Utopia, creo que era en el volumen 2. Hace lo mismo que en este último vídeo que ha compartido ElMagoRodri. 

Si le damos importancia al color de las cartas, la gente se fijará en eso, el color, todo lo demás quedará fuera de su atención. Un ejemplo básico es la cuenta Emsley. En esta cuenta todos sabemos que los espectadores pueden ver 1 carta, cierto número de veces, pero nadie se percata, porque siempre dirigimos la atención a otro lado, como: Aquí hay 4 negras, y todos miran a ver si hay una roja. Aquí hay 4 dorsos azules, y todos miran si hay alguno que sea rojo, aquí hay 4 figuras, y todos buscan un número, bla, bla, bla... 

Si queremos hacer un DL, decir que "sólo cogemos una carta", pues es centrar la atención sobre la cantidad de cartas que tenemos en la mano, pero podemos desviarla hacia su valor, o lo que sea y así se centra en otra cosa. 

En el juego de Péndulos Imaginarios de DaOrtiz, Dani literalmente cambia una baraja azul por una roja de forma abierta en la mente del espectador, no hace ningún movimiento raro, simplemente desvía la atención del espectador y al final consigue transformar la información en la mente del espectador. Yo vi este juego, y funcionó, y todavía tiene un final fuerte muy imposible.

Saludos.

----------


## lalogmagic

Pues ya que se pusieron con videos, pondré uno que representa el detras de cámaras de la misdirection.



The Disappearing Act - YouTube

Más allá de la publicidad y los efectos mercadotécnicos que se representan en el video, adopta perfectamente bien la idea de la misdirection, la atención del espectador debe ser completa, totalmente despierto y dispuesto a percibir todo, una vez en ese punto es necesario conducirlo a donde queremos y cerrar puertas y ventanas de donde no lo queremos, de esa manera como dice renard hasta un elefante en condiciones extrañas puede pasar por ahí sin que lo vean.

Técnicas son muchas, pero el secreto es saber usar cada una en su momento oportuno, lo más que puedo decir aquí es que se requiere estudiar a fondo la percepción humana de la realidad, es decir la manera física en que recabamos información de nuestro entorno (sentidos) y la manera en que asimilamos esos elementos externos (percepción).

Asímismo recomiendo un estudio de las teorías psicológicas de la Gestalt, primero debemos entender esos mecanismos genéricos antes de querer entender mecanismos de percepción reducidos a los actos de magia.

Por cierto, la percepción es una conducta, limitarla o dirigirla, precisa de un amplio conocimiento tanto de ella como del entorno que percibe, es decir, no basta con conocer el proceso psicológico de la percepción, es menester aprender también como es la realidad, por eso Slydini dedicaba hora y horas a observar a la gente y sus movimientos naturales, el ser humano es volitivo y por tanto no puede percatarse de la intención de atraer su atención pues de inmediato siente el factor externo a su voluntad que pretende manipular su comportamiento y lo rechaza (se percata de la desviación).

Saludos.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

> IMPRESIONANTE PODER MAGICO REAL! VIVELO AHORA!!
> Este Video marcará un Antes y un Después en el Mundo de la Magia, las Profecias se CUMPLEN, Hermes Trismegisto ha enviado a su discipulo, y TU, tendrás la Demostración Inequivoca de un Poder MAGICO y REAL en este Video TOTALMENTE GRATIS!
> Entra Aqui:
> 
> Hermes Trismegisto - Hermes Trismegisto


Con todo respeto pero existirá la posibilidad de bloquear la ip de este pobre animal? es la 3 vez que entro al foro y me encuentro con mensajes de este tipo, están por todo el foro y sinceramente es molesto ver una y otra vez lo mismo. Claramente hay un trolleo el cual creo que debiera ser controlado de otra manera, no solo borrando los mensajes..

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Con todo respeto pero existirá la posibilidad de bloquear la ip de este pobre animal? es la 3 vez que entro al foro y me encuentro con mensajes de este tipo, están por todo el foro y sinceramente es molesto ver una y otra vez lo mismo. Claramente hay un trolleo el cual creo que debiera ser controlado de otra manera, no solo borrando los mensajes..


El colega se crea un perfil todos los dias y suelta su tirada de basura.La verdad que si que es molesto y mas porque está resucitando temas de hace años y se hace dificil seguir los actuales.

No hay alguna solución?

----------


## manuserra

Si usa distintas ips y es una persona y no un bot el que lo hace, es difícil, porque la medida pasa por poner un cierto control una vez que se registra, pero limita muchas cosas en el foro (que pasen unos dias hasta que escribas, o que solo puedas acceder a una parte del foro hasta que llevas algunos mensajes,etc)

----------


## Likitisplit

Si necesitas un par de segundos, preguntale la hora, dile que te gusta su camiseta, o sus zapatos, preguntales donde los compraron, hazlo de manera natural. Para mirar la hora, logicamente, miraran el reloj, si elogias su camiseta-pantalon-zapatos, normalmente, la gente tiende a mirarselos, si le preguntas donde los compro, apartaran la mirada a un lado para reflexionar, seguramente en la direccion que esta la tienda donde los compraron, y para contestarte te miraran a los ojos, casi seguro.

Si tu miras al mazo, ellos miraran al mazo.

----------

